#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  4 years Thai relationship down the drain

## nexus123

Hi, just broke off with my thai darling of 4 years. She found herself new boyfriend/s.
Met this thai girl at an ancient massage shop about 4 years ago this Oct. in Thailand's deep south. She was 44 years old then with one daughter that just entered university this year. She told me her husband died when daughter was 3 months old from accident. I took her word and did not query more. She has dark complexion and i am a chinese from this region. Never married or engaged and am 4 years her senior. I visited her about 5 to 8 times yearly. Met her parents, sisters and brothers too. I made plans to marry her next year and told her. I've been sending her money (5 to 10K baht) every month without fail since we met. We also communicated via facebook almost daily. 
She started to get cold about 3 weeks ago. Signs like not interested in replying to facebook messages and so on. The love you and miss you messages all gone. Visited her face to face and she told me she has "new boyfriend". I asked her for how long and whether she has sex with him. The surprise was her reply. "I make love with you and love you". She evaded all my questions. She said she don't trust me and i shot  back same of you. She also said many people said i already married. I asked her who but no reply. I was really hurt then. I've stay faithful since the day i met her and this happens. I stormed back to my hotel room really pissed.
Thinking back i remember she wanted me to buy her a 2 floor terrace house just outside town this march. The cheaper type was THB 1.6 mil and the larger type was THB 2 mil. Now i am happy i did not purchase any housing for her until marriage. Later that day she somehow showed outside my hotel room with her new boyfriend "burly thai". She asked me not to look for her anymore. The new boyfriend also threaten me not to see her. That really got me hot. I wanted to bash the p**** then and there but keep my head. I am military train and you bet i can cause permanent damage if i wanted to. To think i supported her all these years and even her daughter uni fee too. Now everything stops. Luckily did not marry her and made clean break. Maybe other readers here can give their take on this.

----------


## somtamslap

> Maybe other readers here can give their take on this.


 Go kung-fu crazy on that bitch's ass!

----------


## Bettyboo

If only you'd bought her the house, everything would have been perfect... Better still, bought some land and been involved in making the house - we love building threads here...  :Smile: 

Good luck, brother.

Please update us early in the next relationship, so that we can advise you how to make everything perfect like our Thai marriages/relationships.

 :Usa2:

----------


## peterpan

Heard that  story many times. and something  similar happened to me as well, you just have to get over it, and In my case  took lot of satisfaction in screwing her best friend as well.

----------


## kingwilly

> I've been sending her money (5 to 10K baht) every month without fail since we met.


Big spender.

----------


## Iceman123

> Originally Posted by nexus123
> 
> I've been sending her money (5 to 10K baht) every month without fail since we met.
> 
> 
> Big spender.


She was using it to buy sexy underwear to impress the new boyfriend.

----------


## Nicethaiza

kick her^^

----------


## VocalNeal

My wife think her 8 year relationship is down the drain. :Smile:  When she is a bad mood!

----------


## Kurgen

get yourself to a whore house  :sexy:

----------


## titan

plenty of gung ho crap above ..................

reality is you have been given the ultimation , marry and assure her future or move on .

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Yep, 4 years without any solid financial commitment doesn't impress many women especially when they are in their mid forties and losing their looks daily.

The OP forgot the golden rule.................No money...........No Honey!

----------


## pescator

44 years old when you met her 4 years ago?

Count your blessings.

----------


## baldrick

get over the love sh1t - stick with leasing





> kick her^^


right in the cnut ?

----------


## S Landreth

> I was really hurt then.


really hurt?  :Smile:  That's funny! 

I would consider you lucky she left now. Get over it

----------


## snakeeyes



----------


## Hans Mann

> She found herself new boyfriend/s.


Or the boyfriend found out.

----------


## somtamslap

> right in the cnut ?


One inch punch... to the cnut

----------


## thaimeme

> ^ Yep, 4 years without any solid financial commitment doesn't impress many women especially when they are in their mid forties and losing their looks daily.
> 
> The OP forgot the golden rule.................No money...........No Honey!


Should've been chasing the daughter...

----------


## Nicethaiza

mayb you had a bad sex ,,,better send her more money...((kidding))

----------


## david44

lucky escape or a bad case of  "you've Had Yai chips"

----------


## somtamslap

> mayb you had a bad sex


I reckon a one inch punch to the the snatch would have the brazen wench cooing for more.

----------


## bowie

nexus123;

Sorry for your loss. 

On a practical note, it sounds like you were taken/conned, many similar stories are broadcast daily concerning the "one true foreign love" sending money each month to support their Thai girlfriends, who promise to stop working in the bar, or at the massage parlor, being faithful provided their "lost salary" is covered by their foreign lover. 

Chalk it up to experience and be glad you were not strung along for many more years. It was when you wanted to carry it to the next level, marriage, she knew the proverbial "jig-was-up", so she broke it off. Again, be glad its over. Count your losses as a lesson learned. 

Good luck in the future.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Ditto, sorry for your loss..

Thai girls (perhaps any girl) smell weakness in men. Women crave strong and powerful men with massive meat-sticks (like me)...

Just kidding bro, mine aint that big.. just average 10.5 " flacid...



*Whatever you do, try not to imagine her tight fanny being smashed by her hot Thai lover...

----------


## somtamslap

> *Whatever you do, try not to imagine her tight fanny being smashed by her hot Thai lover...


 Do the recipients of Thai cocks have any other type of fanny?

----------


## thaimeme

Does he receive a refund towards his false investments?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nexus123
> 
> I've been sending her money (5 to 10K baht) every month without fail since we met.
> 
> 
> Big spender.


Meh.  Cheap shot - if he had been sending 20-50k a month (or more!) you would have had a go at him also...


OP: sad to say, you assume it was a new boyfriend, might just have been an old husband tired of waiting for the cow to give some milk....

Personally, think you got off lightly.  Thank your lucky stars...(and maybe indulge yourself in nailing a few 20 year olds to get over the pain....).

----------


## wasabi

Quote
Eh

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nexus123
> ...


Uha. Sorry, I'm dubious about anyone who sends any money and then thinks that they've saved/bought themselves a girlfriend or wife.

But seriously 5-10k baht means some months he sent 5000 baht. $150. To live on. Surely he had to realise that an amount that low she was never exclusive.  Surely.

----------


## nexus123

Thanks all for their advice and comments. Already got over it.

----------


## thaimeme

That might've been the quickest newbie first post troll that has ever cross the doors....

A 30 post finish.

Well done nexus.

 :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

> Quote
> Eh


Well if you are a China man from these parts, living in the deep south, why you send money, when you live right next door.

----------


## NZdick1983

Was she hot? big baps? did she shave her back? did you go bareback? eiei

Nah, my ching ching bro, you'll find someone to love you (and your micro-penis)
very soon.. she will love you loooong time!

*But gotta up the ante, like sponsor your poon tang @ least 50k per mth.. don't be a cheap charlie!

----------


## titan

> Maybe other readers here can give their take on this.


don't air your private life on a public forum ................

----------


## BaitongBoy

Or your pubic life on a private forum...

----------


## the dogcatcher

Laosy my GF had a baby by a Thai guy whilst I was working in Greece.
She is now 35  so nice escape for me and she had to leave with nothing cos she can't own my land...  she's Laotian.
Thai guy dumped her as soon as he discovered she was pregnant.
Nice one mate. Nuff respect.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ That sucks bro.. sorry to hear that.

----------


## Latindancer

Yeah....bummer, man. You had mentioned her many times here...

Oh well. Time for the new model, eh ?

----------


## nidhogg

> Laosy my GF had a baby by a Thai guy whilst I was working in Greece.
> She is now 35  so nice escape for me and she had to leave with nothing cos she can't own my land...  she's Laotian.
> Thai guy dumped her as soon as he discovered she was pregnant.
> Nice one mate. Nuff respect.


Sorry to hear that - but from what I recall of your posts, you went into it with your eyes wide open, unlike many.

----------


## Nicethaiza

just find new ..have million girls in thailand..may u have luck^^

----------


## kingwilly

> Laosy my GF had a baby by a Thai guy whilst I was working in Greece.
> She is now 35  so nice escape for me and she had to leave with nothing cos she can't own my land...  she's Laotian.
> Thai guy dumped her as soon as he discovered she was pregnant.
> Nice one mate. Nuff respect.


Sorry to hear that anyway. Guess she fcked up eh?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> Laosy my GF had a baby by a Thai guy whilst I was working in Greece.
> She is now 35  so nice escape for me and she had to leave with nothing cos she can't own my land...  she's Laotian.
> Thai guy dumped her as soon as he discovered she was pregnant.
> Nice one mate. Nuff respect.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that anyway. Guess she fcked up eh?


Well, from what he said before (IIRC) she fucked up, down, sideways and occasionally from behind...

----------


## kingwilly

Touche

----------


## bobo746

Bad luck mate i've been married a couple of times.
I feel your pain.
PS i didn't give my shit away to some long distance tarts.
Bad Luck get on go on they all smell like fish  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Ergo, post her on the Fish Thread...

----------


## alwarner

Unlucky OP.

96% sure you're on a windup so all I'm going to add is:

You should have been firmer with your pimp hand.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Thanks for your messages.
I,m using rentals at the moment and I don't have to put up with her family.
Problem was I didn't give her money or gold or fck all. I never have done that and never will.

----------


## NZdick1983

Thai girls (perhaps most girls) will take advantage of men if they sense any perceived weakness.

Haven't your guys heard that famous expression "Farang roo mak, mai dee" Foreigners that know too much (about Thailand and it's inner workings) are dangerous...

What that really boils down to is, they are less able to use you, if you are strong/knowledgeable about Thailand - or more specifically, Thai people...

Being "nice" in our culture, is seen as a vulnerability in their culture.
That doesn't mean you have to be an asshole (if you aren't one already) it just means you have to strengthen those weaknesses, or hide them very well...

Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen... is the better way to play a relationship with a Thai girl (perhaps any girl)... That's just my observation/opinion, results may vary everyone's an individual and all that...

----------


## bowie

The games people play... 

Doesn't when or where - people are people. 

Manage your expectations, read each person as an individual, make no assumptions and keep your guard up. But don't be so cautious you can't have fun or enjoy yourself.

Most, if not all, persons who frequent these forums are well advised of the many "cons" that exist. The cons are well advertised, the readers are forewarned, so, if you get hurt, and need to assign blame, take a look in the mirror.

Again, people are people, the good, the bad, and the ugly, and you will find them all, everywhere you go. So, be selective, be cautious, choose wisely and have fun. 

Life is too short. Play the hand you're dealt, manage your expectations and enjoy life to the fullest.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Thai girls (perhaps most girls) will take advantage of men if they sense any perceived weakness.
> 
> Haven't your guys heard that famous expression "Farang roo mak, mai dee" Foreigners that know too much (about Thailand and it's inner workings) are dangerous...
> 
> What that really boils down to is, they are less able to use you, if you are strong/knowledgeable about Thailand - or more specifically, Thai people...
> 
> Being "nice" in our culture, is seen as a vulnerability in their culture.
> That doesn't mean you have to be an asshole (if you aren't one already) it just means you have to strengthen those weaknesses, or hide them very well...
> 
> Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen... is the better way to play a relationship with a Thai girl (perhaps any girl)... That's just my observation/opinion, results may vary everyone's an individual and all that...


I have to agree one hundred percent. Especially the 


> Foreigners that know too much (about Thailand and it's inner workings) are dangerous...


This is the reason why Thai ladies keep their new boyfriend close when showing them off in the village. Better to have them ignorant than educated. Keep them away from other farangs that are knowledgeable. It makes life easier for them with their agenda.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Hey Pragmatic, Kia ora bro.. 

It's unfortunate, but true...

Of course, this is just a generalization and doesn't apply to every, single girl (duuurrrr).....
Believe me, they make huge generalizations about us 'farang' as they love to call us, as well..
I still love them though, not saying they are evil - or out to get you , just don't flaunt your wealth, keep your financial shit private. Show off, then you are obligated  to share some of that hard earned coin, with your bint. 

I go by the mantra "pretend to be skint, to your bint"... just keepin' it real fellas  ::chitown::

----------


## Pragmatic

> Of course, this is just a generalization and doesn't apply to every, single girl


In my years of observing farangs that have come and gone in the village 'generalization' means to be taken as the 'majority'.

----------


## NZdick1983

Agree, bro

I just  didn't want to be pigeonholed as anti-Thai or something - hence qualifying my statement/opinion.

Hard to find a deep (non-sexual) connection with (most) Thai girls, as we come from such polar opposites of the globe. Not just geographic wise, but mentally as well..

----------


## nigelandjan

Move along mate , plenty more coming off the conveyor belt ,, although I would be looking at a much younger model without the baggage  ,, plenty around ,, even if that don't last at  least you've had yourself a right bit of strumpet along the way , instead of some old munta thats been round the block more times than the milkman

----------


## Iceman123

^
Well said Nige

----------


## nidhogg

> even if that don't last at  least you've had yourself a right bit of strumpet along the way , instead of some old munta thats been round the block more times than the milkman



While I do agree that a younger model is pretty much always more pleasant on the eye, those old munters that have been round the block a few times generally know how to sort a bloke out in proper fashion.

Right down and at it nasty lasses, some of em......bless.

----------


## chassamui

> While I do agree that a younger model is pretty much always more pleasant on the eye, those old munters that have been round the block a few times generally know how to sort a bloke out in proper fashion.  Right down and at it nasty lasses, some of em......bless.


A very good point. They tend to have a better standard of English and more realistic expectations as awareness of their sell by date comes closer.
When i was unattached it was always the 30+ ladies that I found easier to get along with and the Thais often wear their age quite well anyway.
As Mr Hogg rightly points out, their experience in the sack can often be quite a bonus.

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## chassamui

It won't let me green you for that betty but when I said 30+ I meant their age not their waist size.  :Wink:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> even if that don't last at  least you've had yourself a right bit of strumpet along the way , instead of some old munta thats been round the block more times than the milkman
> 
> 
> 
> While I do agree that a younger model is pretty much always more pleasant on the eye, those old munters that have been round the block a few times generally know how to sort a bloke out in proper fashion.
> 
> Right down and at it nasty lasses, some of em......bless.


True True. Sometimes those young gals come with WAY more baggage versus older gals. Witnessed that on too many occasions. Besides most Asian woman hold up very well. 

Older gals have maturity, life experience, ability to rationalize better, know how to care for man, no training wheels required.

----------


## john1000

No different to losing out in Farangland really. Just that some here do it all over again when they are older thinking that money, will somehow assure fidelity and loyalty.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> even if that don't last at  least you've had yourself a right bit of strumpet along the way , instead of some old munta thats been round the block more times than the milkman
> 
> 
> 
> While I do agree that a younger model is pretty much always more pleasant on the eye, those old munters that have been round the block a few times generally know how to sort a bloke out in proper fashion.
> 
> Right down and at it nasty lasses, some of em......bless.


Hullo hansum man!

----------


## toddaniels

This story or ones of similar ilk clog every forum about thailand out there on the inter-web...

We need a form post with drop down boxes so that it's easier to get the bullet points of someone's tale 'o woe, without a lot of panty waste whining.

I came to thailand;on a two week holidaybecause I'm a sex tourist and I heard whores were cheapbecause I'm a total loserI met a Thai gurl;on the internetin a beer barin a blow job barin a go-go barin a massage parlorstanding on the side of Sukhumvit at 3 AMShe was;young enough to be my daughterold enough to be my mothera cheap street whore*different*I fell in love and send herfuck alleverything I make every monthShe says she has totake care of her 3 children all by different thai guyslook after the extended in-lawz and out-lawz which comprise her familypay for her sick buffaloI am going to marry her because;
we are soul matesI knocked her upshe's differentI'll work on making one up and post it... Should really stream line threads like this. Suggestions for the drop down choices are appreciated..

----------


## fishlocker

> Bad luck mate i've been married a couple of times.
> I feel your pain.
> PS i didn't give my shit away to some long distance tarts.
> Bad Luck get on go on they all smell like fish


I swear I never touched her.

----------


## chassamui

> Suggestions for the drop down choices are appreciated.


She doesn't want a passport
She doesn't want kids
She doesn't want any more kids
She doesn't want to live in the west
She's not a ladyboy
She doesn't want me to buy drinks for her friends
She's rubbish at connect four
She doesn't want me to think she's easy, but she's going to change into daytime clothes once I pay the bar fine

----------


## bobo746

> because I'm a sex tourist and I heard whores were cheap





> standing on the side of Sukhumvit at 3 AM





> different





> fuck all





> she's different


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

> She doesn't want a passport


she has one



> She doesn't want kids


she has one



> She doesn't want any more kids


thank fuck



> She doesn't want to live in the west


there is a god



> She's not a ladyboy


as above



> She doesn't want me to buy drinks for her friends


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



> She's rubbish at connect four


yessssssssssssss

----------


## wasabi

Connect 4 , they have this massive set in the school playground.
at My Son's school.
I asked Him to describe this game, and He replied, " Its the muscle game, you bash each other with the giant rings "

----------


## armstrong

I'm currently fighting with my wife cos i'm trying to GIVE her money.   

cant..fucking...win.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Phuketrichard

2 things  very opposite opinions;

1 she might have had the thai bf all the time an was in for the long game to  get  a house for her and him, thai guys are very comfortable with this.
2. she left u for a thai shit>>>> shows u what kind of person she is.

Move on

----------


## toddaniels

Now, now Phuketrichard, gear down big shifter!

Even a semi-intelligent person might ask; IF being married to a "white buffalo" aka foreigner was the cat's meow, and indeed being married to a thai guy is so bad, why aren't more thai women married to foreigners?

Sounds like you bought, hook, line and sinker that 'horse-peak' phrase "all thai man bad."  

Don't believe everything you hear and certainly don't imagine you're somehow better than another guy just because you're a foreigner, lol.. 

That takes the cake, even for you man!

----------


## NZdick1983

Thai women/girls will *almost always, have a closer connection with their Thai counterparts than a foreigner.
Reasons being rather obvious, they share the same language, culture (whatever that is) social brainwashing (couldn't think of a better word), love of Thai music, etc

We are so polar opposites of them, I don't mean in a superior way, I just think it's so rare to see a Thai/Foreign couple really meld together (physically, mind, soul).

That's not to say members of this board don't have long, successful loving relationships with Thai birds, I just mean in a general way. Trying to cover my ass here.

I used to do a matchmaking business - I'll never forget a very pretty (but ice-cold) customer said to me "If given the choice between a handsome, wealthy Foreign man and a handsome, wealthy Thai man, guess which once almost all Thai women will choose?"

Most of them lost their heart to their first love - from that moment onwards they tend to view each successive relationship as a business deal, a trade for their body
cooking and cleaning (if you're lucky).
If you are unlucky (like I was - hence my slight bitterness) once they nab a Farang
they'll go into unemployable mode, can't clean or be bothered to cook...

Admittedly, I went off on a tangent at the end a bit... just a few points for you anyway...

----------


## Iceman123

Some matchmaker you were - you got your own wrong!

What chance the rest of us?

 :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

shitty one bro, to be perfectly honest... was purely a business.

about the same chance as seeing a one-legged kangaroo, I'd say.

----------


## toddaniels

Does a kangaroo with a prosthetic count? If so, now you've seen one! :rofl:

----------


## chassamui

> Thai women/girls will *almost always, have a closer connection with their Thai counterparts than a foreigner. Reasons being rather obvious, they share the same language, culture (whatever that is) social brainwashing (couldn't think of a better word), love of Thai music, etc  We are so polar opposites of them, I don't mean in a superior way, I just think it's so rare to see a Thai/Foreign couple really meld together (physically, mind, soul).  That's not to say members of this board don't have long, successful loving relationships with Thai birds, I just mean in a general way. Trying to cover my ass here.  I used to do a matchmaking business - I'll never forget a very pretty (but ice-cold) customer said to me "If given the choice between a handsome, wealthy Foreign man and a handsome, wealthy Thai man, guess which once almost all Thai women will choose?"  Most of them lost their heart to their first love - from that moment onwards they tend to view each successive relationship as a business deal, a trade for their body cooking and cleaning (if you're lucky). If you are unlucky (like I was - hence my slight bitterness) once they nab a Farang they'll go into unemployable mode, can't clean or be bothered to cook...  Admittedly, I went off on a tangent at the end a bit... just a few points for you anyway...


You make some good points Dick but you have to allow for times changibg. What you describe is true in rural areas where the Thai women have not been exposed quite so much to other cultures.
Once they move to the city and see girlfriends mostly better off with farang, they change. Remember they are used to being at the bottom of the food chain but still responsible for running the show.
It's another generalisation that western men usually treat asian women better than a Thai would, but it's still true in most cases.
Thai/Farang relations will have changed a lot since the Americans arrived all those years ago. Word gets around and it gets around quickly these days through social media so there are fewer she robbed me stories and probably a few more happy stable relationships.
Some of the things you wrote about still happen but that's true of the west too.
Remember also the exeptions. I know a few Thai women who eventually admitted that they had been abused by a family member when they were young. They would never go with a Thai bloke even for houses cars and money.
Of course there are still mugs around and bad girls to take advantage, but I really do think it's been going on so long now both sides are getting wise to it.
Times change, people change and attitudes change.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Thai women/girls will *almost always, have a closer connection with their Thai counterparts than a foreigner. Reasons being rather obvious, they share the same language, culture (whatever that is) social brainwashing (couldn't think of a better word), love of Thai music, etc


First and foremost a Thai man knows how to sweet talk a Thai woman and he sure knows how to make her laugh. We're not in the same league. A Thai woman will always go back to a Thai man irrespective on how bad they talk about them.

----------


## NZdick1983

Thanks Chass, you are right - some bkk chicks are going 'Inter' as they term it.

However, their core being is still Thai and always will be. Yes, guys know the score now, they know girls want security 1st - love is certainly not of paramount concern, that was a one-trick pony with their first Thai love, now they are more pragmatic.

Of course, that doesn't discount the new generation of Farang (which I am a part) with like-minded, modern thinking Thai girls forming a genuine relationship, it doesn't preclude the older gentleman either, but there are more conditions/expectations in place for them.

If there is one thing I've learned by living half my life in Thailand, is that although Thais for the most part, conform to the same core thinking pattern - being human they also have varied and multi-faceted personalties. 

The trick is, trying to see through that veneer of Thai same/sameness and see the individual inside. Speaking fluent Thai is a huge, massive advantage...

----------


## PeeCoffee

The best thing is that hopefully the OP has moved on with his heart intact. Nobody was massacred or found lying in a ditch.
Nobody can judge how another person truly feels inside.
My advice like many others to the OP is life teaches everyone a lesson. I hope you have learned a lesson.

Most posters if they told the truth have learned hard lesson many times over...pitifully sometimes they keep making the same mistakes over and over. 

Whether a lover provides THB 5,000/ month or 50,000/month it will come to the same thing.
When she's tired of your shyte or thinks she can move up the food chain, she will.
If she can catch a bigger bull she will.

Personally I think the OP got off very inexpensively but I don't know his financial situation.

My adage - if you're providing a lady with more money every year than you give to your own Mother & Father and /or any children you put on this earth prior, then you really need to re-evaluate your relationship(s). 

Money has never bought love - it has simply purchased a relationship built on a business understanding. Whether we want to believe something else entirely we would be in denial. I think that is true in any country in the world.
Thailand is a country without a social retirement scheme. The foreigner fulfills that missing piece for many a Thai family.

The good news is that as a woman gets older she gets used to the comforts of being with you. It is tough for a lady to run off with another man if that man isn't going to provide her with the comforts of life that you have. (IMO)

Love positively is a gamble for all parties concerned. You never know for sure how long the other players will sit at that same table. Never spend what you can not afford to lose.

There is an adage, "I've spent all my money on women and booze. The rest I simply wasted." For many that could be true. Shit happens.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Speaking fluent Thai is a huge, massive advantage...


I've found that they don't like farangs speaking Thai.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> Speaking fluent Thai is a huge, massive advantage...
> 
> 
> I've found that *they don't like farangs speaking Thai.*


Are they usually...
(1) the ones that are worried that you may be able to stumble onto another Thai lass
or
(2) the ones that want you to remain clueless about what every conversation is 
      about
or
(3) the ones that have a Thai lover and definitely want keep you in the dark

----------


## NZdick1983

haha Pee, you are a wise bugger mate!

That's what I was going to say in response. Honestly guys, if she doesn't want you speaking Thai, red flags should go up your flagpole ... it just means well ^ Pee put it perfectly.

They have a saying in Thai, which most of you will be familiar "Farang roo mak, mai dee" a foreigner who knows too much (about Thailand) is no good/dangerous.

Where else in the world are you penalized for knowing the girl's native language??
it should be applauded that you've made the effort and respect her culture enough to learn her language.

Language is the heart of culture and is the avenue to understand each other. The deeper you understand your partner - the closer you become.

----------


## toddaniels

"Pragmatic" perhaps it's only the demographic of thai women you're hanging around don't like it if foreigners speak thai.

The only thaiz I've run across who weren't appreciative I could speak to them in thai were thai whores.




> They have a saying in Thai, which most of you  will be familiar "Farang roo mak, mai dee" a foreigner who knows too  much (about Thailand) is no good/dangerous.


That phrase you quote is another "whore-ism" and I've never heard someone who wasn't in the "selling service" (ขายบริการ) industry use it ever in conversation.

----------


## Iceman123

You appear very up on all this whore chat Tod!

----------


## kingwilly

> That phrase you quote is another "whore-ism" and I've never heard someone who wasn't in the "selling service" (ขายบริการ) industry use it ever in conversation.


I was gonna say bar girl talk, but yes.

----------


## NZdick1983

Hi Todd 

I agree bro, tends to proliferate the mouths of said women, but I've also heard it said to me in jest (presumably) with no bigotry intended by your average Joe/Somying..

Awesome that you can speak Thai mate. I am fluent as well. I do not like the expression, it just makes the person that says it seem backward and ignorant IMHO.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Hey !!NZdick1983^^ 
    !!dont think negative about thai girls too much ,,,not all like that ^^mayb some of them will like if u can speak thai or roo mak its just u met the wrong person^^

----------


## ftpjtm

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> She doesn't want to live in the west
> 
> 
> there is a god


When I read stories like this I've got to wonder what kind of idiot thinks he can marry or propose marriage to someone in another country, then leave them there 80% of the time while abroad,  and it will work out. I don't care if the woman is Thai or western, if you spend most  of your time apart it's not going to work long term. 

She "loves" you but isn't willing to move with you to where you spend most of your time? You "love"  her but don't really want to bring her home because she'll look like a fish out of water and be a bit of an embarrassment? Guess what, she likes your money and puts up with you, and you love f***ing her. Forget the marriage thing and stick with rentals. And don't complain when she dumps you for someone willing to pay higher rent.

----------


## ftpjtm

> If only you'd bought her the house, everything would have been perfect... Better still, bought some land and been involved in making the house - we love building threads here...


My wife of 23 years finally got her house in Thailand, but only after living in the US for 23 years. In that time she grew enough roots here that I'm not sure she could spend 100% of her time in LOS with or without me. Her kids will make their living in the US, even though they enjoy spending time in Thailand. And my wife knows that she can earn more money here too. 

When those inevitable Thai family obligations require money, it's nice to know she earned some of it. Brings out the "Cheap Charlie" in Her!

----------


## cockneyboy187

end the chapter in the book of life and start another one, i think i'm on the high teens in chapters.

----------


## terry57

> get over the love sh1t - stick with leasing




Loovvve is so over rated innit, 

So the punter fronts up at the Church with the bride, they declare their undivided forever lasting love till death do us part shit to each other and the next thing one hears its all gone tits up and they are in the divorce court.    :Smile: 

Next thing the Punter does a runner to Thailand and has another crack.  :rofl: 

Funny as fuk innit.   :spam2: 

Anyway mate, you should be throwing a huge piss up simply because you got out of it very fokin easily.

You could of been a right stupid cont, married the woman, bought her a fooking house and been sent down the road with fok all. 

Jesus man, there are a million woman out there, move fookin on EH.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

> (3) the ones that have a Thai lover and definitely want keep you in the dark



I look at this way, if one wants to try and establish a real relationship with a Thai girl its not bad idea to look for a girl who is a tad closer to ones age. 

Its hard to place an age gap on it but I suppose a ten year age gap is not a bad start. 

Young Thai girls are exactly the same as women over, they may be with a considerably older Farang but in the back of their minds they are thinking about the young guy down the road.  Normal stuff innit.

No young woman want to fuk an older guy who is the same age or older then their dad simply because the older guy rocks their boat.    :Sorry1: 

Bullshit that innit, large age gaps in relationships are financially based which is quite fair enough as long as one does not forget that fact. 

Must keep all this shit crystal clear hommies.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> "Pragmatic" perhaps it's only the demographic of thai women you're hanging around don't like it if foreigners speak thai.
> 
> The only thaiz I've run across who weren't appreciative I could speak to them in thai were thai whores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know how the saying goes Todly,

" You can't handle the truth "   :Smile: 


Some of these guys do crack the shits when you point out facts concerning their issues.

Maybe they spend most of their time entertaining whores , have married one or even bought a bar girl a house.    :Confused: 

I mean these are the sort that will argue that a Thai girl does not like it when they know the farang can speak Thai. 

Simply boils down to what sort of Thai one associates with .  Associate with normal Thai and one would not encounter this stupid shit.

----------


## terry57

> When I read stories like this I've got to wonder what kind of idiot thinks he can marry or propose marriage to someone in another country, then leave them there 80% of the time while abroad,  and it will work out. I don't care if the woman is Thai or western, if you spend most  of your time apart it's not going to work long term.



I once spend time with a Scotsman up in Issan, He took me around this little town in the middle of fuksville and showed me the Mansions the fly in fly out farang were building for their teraks. 

I was gob smacked by the size of some of them. 

Jesus,  a dodgy issue this one EH.   Fly in Fly out is certainly hard on any marriage.  

Way to easy for the wife to get used not having the dude around. Always another swinging cock around the corner.  :Confused:

----------


## kingwilly

Should rename this thread, Dear Tel love advice...

----------


## terry57

Well Willy,

So many times when we hear a disaster story concerning Farang and Thai girls there is usually one or two common denominators. 

That is, 

A large difference in age where the Thai girl foks off with a Thai boyfriend or the retard farang has married a bar girl and set her up in a house up in fuksville and then she fuks him off. 

Simply over this shit Willy.

Some guys get what they deserve EH.

----------


## thaimeme

> Well Willy,
> 
> So many times when we hear a disaster story concerning Farang and Thai girls there is usually one or two common denominators. 
> 
> That is, 
> 
> A large difference in age where the Thai girl foks off with a Thai boyfriend or the retard farang has married a bar girl and set her up in a house up in fuksville and then she fuks him off. 
> 
> Simply over this shit Willy.
> ...


Another commonality will be the disconnected Farang doesn't realize that there is usually [not always] a singular financial factor at work. Sometimes will cause confusion and difficulty....

----------


## terry57

If I was contemplating getting it on with a young girl I would just Pay for Play.

My friend was telling me a story about an old fart he knows who has a dolly girl 40 years younger than him.

He lets her stay in his apartment part time, looks after her financially and generally is having a cracking time emptying his nasty old sack into a little horn cracker.  

He is under no illusion that its all about the money, if she gets silly he will just arse her down the road and get another one.

I have no problem with this , its a win win situation for both. He looks after her but ain't going to buy her a fooking house or stump up the dollars for a sick buffalo nor front money for her Dads new colostomy bag. 

I mean fuk me, if one is one foot away from the grave why get fookin tied up. ?

Even if one ain't an old fart no need to go balls deep in Thailand's gong show.

Fook it EH, just enjoy ones self. 

If more old tossers would just do it this way they would never need to worry about losing fuk all. 

Oh yes but I have a Usufruct.   :rofl: 

Fuk me Eh.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ftpjtm

> If I was contemplating getting it on with a young girl I would just Pay for Play.
> 
> My friend was telling me a story about an old fart he knows who has a dolly girl 40 years younger than him.
> 
> He lets her stay in his apartment part time, looks after her financially and generally is having a cracking time emptying his nasty old sack into a little horn cracker.  
> 
> He is under no illusion that its all about the money, if she gets silly he will just arse he down the road and get another one.
> 
> I have no problem with this , its a win win situation for both. He looks after her but ain't going to buy her a fooking house or stump up the dollars for a sick buffalo nor front money for her Dads new colostomy bag. 
> ...


Exactly. And what are these retirees thinking when they wind up with a 20 something wife AND a 2 year old kid???  :Confused: 

Can we all agree that that's going to end badly? 

Rentals sound SO much better.  :sexy:

----------


## terry57

^

The kid business is quite the conundrum isn't it .

I mean men come to Thailand to live in a different country and experience a different way of life relatively free from the rigid society back in the West,  That's why I'm here. 

Some guys punch out a kid with the terak and the next thing life gets friggin serious again.

Na,  fuk that EH.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toddaniels

It flummoxes me as well that old guyz procreate with thai women young enough to be their daughters here and then seem proud of the accomplishment too! 

An elderly foreigner and his oh-so young "thai-in-tow" holding a tiny little boy was standing in front of me at a food court. 

He looked at me, then at the 'thai-significant-other', the baby and back at me as if to say "Look what I managed!". I said, "Good on you man, taking your daughter and grandson out for lunch!" 

He said indignantly, "This is MY wife, that's MY son", pointing to each of them in turn." I replied, "How's that workin' out for you so far?" He just ignored me after that.

I said to the gurl, "ผู้ชายคนนี้อายุปูนพ่อ" "This guy is old enough to be your father." 

In thai she whispered back to me "No, my father is younger." :Smile: 

About the only "up side" (depending on who's side you're on) is; it's tough as nails for your average hillbilly thai to take a foreigner to court and try to get child support if the foreigner bailz out of the relationship, even if they're married. Most just do not have the resources, the knowledge or the stick-to-itiveness to pursue it..

Believe me to a person every thai is looking at you, your "young-thai-prize" and the rug rat thinking, "WTF kind of drugs is that guy on to have a baby at his age?"

----------


## Neverna

Why should it flummox you, Todd, that someone is proud to be a father? Whatever his (or your) thoughts about their relative ages, he's still a father and is entitled to feel proud about it. 

Do you have any children, Todd?

----------


## toddaniels

As was revealed in the "you might be a buffalo" thread, I do indeed have a 32 y/o son and thereby am also "second-hand".

However I am 55 now, which means I was 23 when he was born, NOT in my mid 50's or older like these guyz I see here!

Yeah, I can see it now, that guy'z kid is gonna be a teenager walking with a tottering old man and the he's gonna hafta tell everyone, "Oh, this isn't my grandfather, he's my dad!" Let's see how that plays...

----------


## kingwilly

Who gives a fuck, ya judgemental old man.

----------


## chassamui

> Who gives a fuck, ya judgemental old man.


A bit harsh Willy, even for you. On the rag today or what?

----------


## toddaniels

Again, posters prefer to go after messenger rather than the message itself..

However I do resemble the "judgmental old man" part of that response!

"kingwilly"; you ain't an old foreign guy with a half-thai baby, living the dream up in Nakhon Nowhere by any chance, are you?

----------


## Iceman123

> Yeah, I can see it now, that guy'z kid is gonna be a teenager walking with a tottering old man and the he's gonna hafta tell everyone, "Oh, this isn't my grandfather, he's my dad!" Let's see how that plays...


Well it may play better than it did for your son. He has to explain "My dad is in Thailand,btw he does not like women anymore - he bats for the pink team"

Still you could teach these whores a few things about putting on make- up I bet.

----------


## chassamui

Todd is just a cynic. Same as me, He speaks direct and plain and there is some merit in that. He does lack my diplomatic skills though.

----------


## Fluke

> As was revealed in the "you might be a buffalo" thread, I do indeed have a 32 y/o son and thereby am also "second-hand".
> 
> However I am 55 now, which means I was 23 when he was born, NOT in my mid 50's or older like these guyz I see here!
> 
> Yeah, I can see it now, that guy'z kid is gonna be a teenager walking with a tottering old man and the he's gonna hafta tell everyone, "Oh, this isn't my grandfather, he's my dad!" Let's see how that plays...


  The Child was given a life , two people create one unique life .
Although the child dint have a say in the matter, Im sure that if he was given the choice of either being born, too his parents, or not being born at all, Im sure that he would have chosen to be born.
  Older fathers make better fathers .

----------


## Fluke

> Yeah, I can see it now, that guy'z kid is gonna be a teenager walking with a tottering old man and the he's gonna hafta tell everyone, "Oh, this isn't my grandfather, he's my dad!" Let's see how that plays...


  And he will say to his friends "Wheres your Dad" and the reply most likely will be "I dont know"

----------


## peaches

> I once spend time with a Scotsman up in Issan, He took me around this little town in the middle of fuksville and showed me the Mansions the fly in fly out farang were building for their teraks.


Ah !!! yes  Scottish Mike, a great bloke, taken away from us too soon ,
now up there drinking Chang, or maybe Beerlao Dark with his maker.

Mike is still remembered, here in Fuksville ,with fondness, one of his
favourite ditties was....the missus ran off with my best mate a couple
of weeks ago.....and I miss him terribly.

Mike was a long time resident around Fuksville ( not a fly in fly out farang )
but the ironic thing was, his terak married a would be Thai cattle baron,less
than 6 weeks after his funeral,only to find out Mr Ponderosa, did'nt even have
a bed pot to piss in ( I think it's called Karma  :Smile:  ).

Next month, it's 2 years since Mike checked out of Fuksville, but we loved ya
Mike, and many a Chang, or whatever, has been drunk in your memory  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

> Older fathers make better fathers





> And he will say to his friends "Wheres your Dad" and the reply most likely will be "I dont know"


You really are good at making shit up Flake. You should do it professionally.

----------


## terry57

^^

I really liked Mikes house, it was a real nice gaff.  

When he told me he lived in khong I could not even find it on my map so fuksville seemed a fair enough name.    :Smile: 

Real friendly bastard he was.

----------


## terry57

> Who gives a fuck, ya judgmental old man.





Jeez Willy, steady on will Ya,    Ive got 2 years on Todly.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'm still a very handsome man though, don't know about Todly .    :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

> Well it may play better than it did for your son. He has to explain "My dad is in Thailand,btw he does not like women anymore - he bats for the pink team"
> 
> Still you could teach these whores a few things about putting on make- up I bet.


"Iceman123" - either your medz haven't kicked in yet today or I hit a little too close to home.. If it's the medz, try doubling up on them..  

How did you manage to come up with the cockamamie idea that I don't like women? Contrary to your assertions, I don't pitch for the other team, am not a "friend of Dorthy's" or any other idiom you can manage about my sexuality.

I just didn't come here to marry a dark, dumpy, dumb hillbilly rice farmer's daughter from Nakhon Nowhere is all. 

Now I never said I don't know plenty of them. I never said I don't partake in their "services" from time to time or anything of the sort. I am of the mind you pay whores to leave when you're done, you don't marry them!

About the only thing which might have got you steered in the wrong direction is the fact I mentioned I have thai guy friendz close to my age. Evidently so few foreigners here do that, it must have tripped your off-kilter 'gay-dar'. Dial it back a notch or two there my oh-so witty posting pal.. 

You don't know me from Somchai the street vendor! And BTW; he's not gay either!

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Iceman123
> 
> 
> Well it may play better than it did for your son. He has to explain "My dad is in Thailand,btw he does not like women anymore - he bats for the pink team"
> 
> Still you could teach these whores a few things about putting on make- up I bet.
> 
> 
> "Iceman123" - either your medz haven't kicked in yet today or I hit a little too close to home.. If it's the medz, try doubling up on them.. 
> ...


Not to fret, Toddly...
There are more than a few here that think they have it all figured out, yet they haven't a clue.

Quite embarrassing [for them].

 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
>  	 Who gives a fuck, ya judgemental old man.
> 
> 
> A bit harsh Willy, even for you. On the rag today or what?


I don't think so, he's acting like eggslplat, making judgements about people he doesn't know ane has nothing to do with.

a sanctimonious shithead.




> "kingwilly"; you ain't an old foreign guy with a half-thai baby, living the dream up in Nakhon Nowhere by any chance, are you?


None of your business. 

But if you had your head even haltway out of your arse yiu'd know.

----------


## ftpjtm

> Older fathers make better fathers .


I guess maybe if they really have their heart into it. But as a 55 yo at the tail end of 23 years raising my kids, the thought of starting that process all over again at my age is extremely unappealing. IMO guys my age and older make better grandfathers. 

But I guess I shouldn't be judgemental of those who want to do the parenting thing at an advanced  age.....

----------


## terry57

> IMO guys my age and older make better grandfathers.



I would like to be a Grandfather. 

One could really enjoy the Grand-kids and then handball the fookers back to Daddy when they are being little coonts.   :spam2:

----------


## ftpjtm

> I would like to be a Grandfather. 
> 
> One could really enjoy the Grand-kids and then handball the fookers back to Daddy when they are being little coonts.


Yeah, that's what I'm made for at this point in my life. And if my marriage fell apart a nice rental arrangement would suffice.

----------


## Nathan Napalm

> As was revealed in the "you might be a buffalo" thread, I do indeed have a 32 y/o son and thereby am also "second-hand".  However I am 55 now, which means I was 23 when he was born, NOT in my mid 50's or older like these guyz I see here!  Yeah, I can see it now, that guy'z kid is gonna be a teenager walking with a tottering old man and the he's gonna hafta tell everyone, "Oh, this isn't my grandfather, he's my dad!" Let's see how that plays...


My uncle was a legendary playboy and had kids in his fifties with a supermodel. He wasn't a sad old sexpat that bought a wife.

Nonetheless - 50 was too old - he died before 60 leaving 2 young kids. Yes, it affected them badly. Having kids (mostly) should be done by people well before middle age in my opinion - for various reasons.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
>   Older fathers make better fathers .
> 
> 
> I guess maybe if they really have their heart into it. But as a 55 yo at the tail end of 23 years raising my kids, the thought of starting that process all over again at my age is extremely unappealing. IMO guys my age and older make better grandfathers. 
> 
> But I guess I shouldn't be judgemental of those who want to do the parenting thing at an advanced  age.....


  I wasnt talking about the ideal age of when to have kids.
Older Fathers tend to take care of their kids, moreso than younger fathers .
You didnt seem to enjoy the process, its it sounds so unappealing to do it again .
Younger fathers have to make sacrifices, give up sport, stop going out , spend time at home, which they resent .
  When you get a bit older, you are more content to stay at home and raise kids, once youve lived a bit and done everything you want, kids arent a hinderance

----------


## terry57

> My uncle was a legendary playboy and had kids in his fifties with a supermodel. He wasn't a sad old sexpat that bought a wife.
> 
> Nonetheless - 50 was too old - he died before 60 leaving 2 young kids. Yes, it affected them badly. Having kids (mostly) should be done by people well before middle age in my opinion - for various reasons.



That's the big down side to old guys punching out kids, poor old dad sometimes just ain't up to playing ball.

On the flip side we have Mick Jagger at 71 years old still kicking up a storm.

Having him as your old man would be brilliant. Rocking around the world with your Dad playing stadiums would be quite the life. 

Not to many 71 year old's around like him though. 

Way it is.

----------


## jamescollister

> "kingwilly"; you ain't an old foreign guy with a half-thai baby, living the dream up in Nakhon Nowhere by any chance, are you?


Think that would be me Tod, but first wife, first husband and the back blocks of nowhere would be an under statement.
Kids were born in Australia, but life for them and me is better here, for now, tomorrow is another story.
You take your chances, shoot for the stars, expect the earth and may be hit the moon.
Lots of sad story's out there, but losing is better than never trying.
And I fit the water buffalo criteria in many ways, path of leased resistance, no outside income and I get ripped off [FIL] probably less than the tax man in OZ.
It's life, don't try may as well die. Jim

----------


## ftpjtm

> You didnt seem to enjoy the process, its it sounds so unappealing to do it again .


That's like saying that a sports star who doesn't want to extend his career in his late 30's didn't enjoy the game. 

I enjoyed raising my kids, I just don't want to keep making those sacrifices andfeel tthat I couldn't do it as well second time around.

----------


## toddaniels

What you guys ain't Mick Jagger or Rod Stewart.. 

Get a grip! :rofl:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> "Iceman123" - either your medz haven't kicked in yet today or I hit a little too close to home.. If it's the medz, try doubling up on them..


He's a gay stalker, that one...A vicious, hissy little shit who usually stays in the Twat Thread where he belongs...

But, hey, he seems to like you...

And being gay is accepted, somewhat, except by blue...It's the stalking part that is seriously deranged...

----------


## Fluke

> Get a grip!


 As im sure that you do whether deciding whether to have a sherman or grabbing a granny for the night

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
>  	 Who gives a fuck, ya judgemental old man.
> 
> 
> A bit harsh Willy, even for you. On the rag today or what?


I don't think so, he's acting like eggslplat, making judgements about people he doesn't know ane has nothing to do with.

a sanctimonious shithead.




> "kingwilly"; you ain't an old foreign guy with a half-thai baby, living the dream up in Nakhon Nowhere by any chance, are you?


None of your business. 

But if you had your head even haltway out of your arse yiu'd know.

----------


## Fluke

Todd, you have made it clear that you dont want to get married to a second hand , dark, tattooed, flat nosed, webbed feet bar girl with three kids from three different fathers from three different countries who comes from Nahkon fucksville .
   But why didnt you find yourself a woman who doesnt fit that description ?

----------


## toddaniels

> Todd, you have made it clear that you dont want to get married to a second hand , dark, tattooed, flat nosed, webbed feet bar girl with three kids from three different fathers from three different countries who comes from Nahkon fucksville .
>    But why didnt you find yourself a woman who doesnt fit that description ?


Sorta mixed up my metaphors didn't you? I didn't say "webbed footed" said "splayed toed". Which is what happens when you spend a lotta time barefooted. 

I don't care if she's second hand, as that term I used only as it applied to paying sin-sod according to the mythical beast known as "thai culture". 

I also don't care if she has kids as long as they're grown and gone.

Fluke, believe me when I say I'm workin' on it. Gimme some time.. I'll hook & land one!

Now quite possibly, because I possess even worse people skillz in real life than those I exhibit on this forum I'm already fighting a losing battle. 

My interpersonal skillz seems to seriously limit my chances with ones I meet who are my "สเป็ค" (the thai word stolen from english for specification, pronounced as 'spec'..).

For a while I was tryin' to find an orphan so that the "take care family me" out of the equation.. I gave up on that one because, those are hard to find.

----------


## Whiteasian

Money doesn't buy love in the same way it buys sex. Money buys love indirectly. If you are rich, women will see you as a facilitator of all kind of dreams, including romantic ones.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, Whiteasian...

The hell, you say...

----------


## bowie

"money can't buy me love" sayeth the fab four

of course, its not love, its the love of money.

----------


## barrylad66

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> right in the cnut ?
> 
> 
> One inch punch... to the cnut


talking of one inch punches, where's flashbang?

----------


## Latindancer

Indeed...he hasn't posted for 3 months.


flashbang  
 Thailand Expat
         Last Activity: 14-11-2014 06:11 PM

----------


## rickschoppers

> Hi, just broke off with my thai darling of 4 years. She found herself new boyfriend/s.
> Met this thai girl at an ancient massage shop about 4 years ago this Oct. in Thailand's deep south. She was 44 years old then with one daughter that just entered university this year. She told me her husband died when daughter was 3 months old from accident. I took her word and did not query more. She has dark complexion and i am a chinese from this region. Never married or engaged and am 4 years her senior. I visited her about 5 to 8 times yearly. Met her parents, sisters and brothers too. I made plans to marry her next year and told her. I've been sending her money (5 to 10K baht) every month without fail since we met. We also communicated via facebook almost daily. 
> She started to get cold about 3 weeks ago. Signs like not interested in replying to facebook messages and so on. The love you and miss you messages all gone. Visited her face to face and she told me she has "new boyfriend". I asked her for how long and whether she has sex with him. The surprise was her reply. "I make love with you and love you". She evaded all my questions. She said she don't trust me and i shot  back same of you. She also said many people said i already married. I asked her who but no reply. I was really hurt then. I've stay faithful since the day i met her and this happens. I stormed back to my hotel room really pissed.
> Thinking back i remember she wanted me to buy her a 2 floor terrace house just outside town this march. The cheaper type was THB 1.6 mil and the larger type was THB 2 mil. Now i am happy i did not purchase any housing for her until marriage. Later that day she somehow showed outside my hotel room with her new boyfriend "burly thai". She asked me not to look for her anymore. The new boyfriend also threaten me not to see her. That really got me hot. I wanted to bash the p**** then and there but keep my head. I am military train and you bet i can cause permanent damage if i wanted to. To think i supported her all these years and even her daughter uni fee too. Now everything stops. Luckily did not marry her and made clean break. Maybe other readers here can give their take on this.



Without reading the rest of your thread yet, I see a lot of red flags that might have tipped you off much earlier. First was her comment about why her mariage ended. Never, never believe what they say about previous relationships. It is always a one sided story. Asking a Thai family for confirmation will not help either since they will all lie as well.

You said you supported her by sending 5-10K baht each month. This is really just a down payment and would not really satisfy her needs.

She worked in a massage parlor which is another red flag. Was it a happy ending parlor or did any of the women offer themselves for sale? If so, another red flag.

She wanted you to buy her a house/condo. This is usually a question asked within the first months from Thai women looking for more than a good man.

Not replying to communications from you is a huge red flag. Usually a sign that she has found someone with deeper pockets. Interesting that she threw you over for a Thai. I really wonder if he was the real new boyfriend of someone large enogh to intimidate you.

Having a long distance relationship with a Thai is probably the largest red flag. She was not young, but surely she lacked the attention needed when you were not in country. Thais are prolific creatures by nature and need to have sex and companionship.

Given all these red flags, how could you possibly be upset when she dumped you? Now I will read the rest of the thread to see what others have to say about this illfated relationship.

----------


## kingwilly

> Given all these red flags, how could you possibly be upset when she dumped you?


One never really breaks up with a whore, you just lose your place in the queue.

----------


## Stumpy

The only relationship you have with a bargirl is a Business, you pay her, she satisfies you.

----------


## BaitongBoy

The TeakDoor Relationship Advice Division has been working overtime lately...

----------


## wasabi

More solid advice on here than writing to The " Sun " Agony Aunt.

----------


## NZdick1983

^Sending money to your wench, doesn't automatically give you any special rights, or privileges with said wench.
The more you give her, the more she will expect.

A lazy segment of Thai women, expect you (the man) to support them as if they were children incapable of caring for themselves.

Just avoid such women. There are so many decent, proud, beautiful, hard working Thai women, that why Foreign guys still put up with sponsoring their sad mingers, defies logic.

----------


## wasabi

> Money doesn't buy love in the same way it buys sex. Money buys love indirectly. If you are rich, women will see you as a facilitator of all kind of dreams, including romantic ones.


And that costs money. Do you think you surf the Internet for free.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Obviously not...He/she could only afford one post...

----------


## blockhead

Crikey, why would you grab a granny? Have they run put of nubile young girls in Thailand?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, blockhead...Maybe she put a spell on him...

----------


## wasabi

The Buffalo Board kids kinda works like this, a Thai Female likes to talk non stop between sleep and awake.
You won't believe the most fantastic Awake stories She had to share with Me, that made My guts split sides with laughter, priceless.

----------

